# Big Green Targets Field Point Pro



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Seems like now days when people mention going green they mean they recycle. But when a bowhunter or archer says they went green it just may mean they have gotten hooked on one of the industries first archery targets made from 100% recycled materials consisting of a heat bonded closed cell foam outer core and recycled fabric inner core. BigGreenTargets.com a division of Poly-Green Foam, LLC. Poly-Green, LLC has warehouse, target fabrication and office facilities located in Lamar, MO. Their recycled foam is produced at their manufacturing facility in Coldwater, Michigan.
Not only are the targets made from 100% recycled materials but they are also 100% weatherproof and long lasting. Big Green Targets are designed with advanced technologies that allow them to take literally thousands of shots. Big Green Targets prides themselves on redefining archery targets by building groundbreaking field point and broadhead targets.
During field testing, we shot a standard crossbow at 15 feet, 15 and 20 yards and at no point did the arrow with a field tip or broadhead on the end ever make full penetration into the target. This is what Big Green Targets calls “Big Stopping Power!” Big Green Targets are guaranteed up to 350 FPS as well. Never did I have to put the target on the ground to pull the arrows out or use an arrow puller. Simply grab the arrow at the target and pull.
I have had the target outside since delivery in early fall and it has sat out in the elements since with it’s long lasting, heat bonded layered self healing recycled foam outer core filled with recycled fabric and ground recycled foam; I have yet to notice any fading, faulty seams or any type of deterioration from this target at this time. It is just as nice to shoot in and look at since the day it arrived.
One of the things that stood out with this target is the sharp screen printed images. The targets feature white images on a green back ground. They are easy to see at all distances and the target makes it challenging for even the best archers. The other is the price, for under a $100.00 you can have the Big Green Outfitter Pro target measuring 28”X28”X13” and that people is a Big Green Target!
In closing I just have to give the big thumbs up to the Big Green Target for the price and quality of this target and the added feature that you are helping the environment by investing in recycling as well. If you want more information on Big Green Targets just visit them at www.biggreentargets.com
and let Danny know garysfotos.com sent you!
Review written by: Gary Elliott​


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the targets, but since they are made of recycled materal, they should allow you to send yours back after it's shot up and get a discount on a new one. I love my big green & we use them on the practice range at our archery club.


----------



## bruinjay (Aug 14, 2010)

about 300 shots into my BGT bag and getting pass thrus w/ 60lb D350


----------



## dfrancis (Mar 6, 2005)

*range targets*

we purchased 8 range targets for my archery shop, put 4 up to try them with our target shooters, shooting vegas rounds and 5 spot rounds we shot through them in 2 weeks. they didn't hold up at all


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

I ordered mine from Big Green off Ebay for $50 shipped. It is a field point model and about 23x23x14. It is the "Field Point Stopper" model on their website now. Had it since July...over 1,000 shots with a HOYT AM and Alphaburner both with about 70#s of KE. No problems. Never had a pass through. The bag has 9 target faces...I rotate shooting into different targets every day. Already tore up the bag (foam is still good) on one side and am now shooting the other. Love mine.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bruinjay said:


> about 300 shots into my BGT bag and getting pass thrus w/ 60lb D350


were you shooting the same spot over and over???


----------

